# I'm Trad in a Toaster



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Most have you have already probably seen this, but I thought I'd share.
NSFW?


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

I did guffaw audibly.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't get it.....sounds like a frustrated 7th grader......shouldn't have given him the attention with making a thread about his nonsensical idiotic ramblings


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bermuda said:


> I don't get it.....sounds like a frustrated 7th grader......shouldn't have given him the attention with making a thread about his nonsensical idiotic ramblings


It's sarcastic. The writer or Sartorially Inclined said, on his Tumblr, that someone should make a parody men's style Tumblr. This is someone doing that. It's sarcastic (and crispy). All but 1 post has been absolutely hilarious, though much more so if you pay attention to tumblr or, likely, the Streetwear forum over at the other place.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought this one and the other posts were all pretty funny.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

How on earth does one tell a parody menswear tumblr from a sincere menswear tumbler?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

One doesn't. Maybe that's the joke.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, just read the rest, very funny.

I had no idea blogs like sartorially included and stuff were big enough to be parodied, but well done.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There are some things that are funny BECAUSE they are bad, intentionally or otherwise. For example: https://www.youtube.com/TedCrusty


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

In a similar vein, mocking the workwear/heritage trend:

https://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> In a similar vein, mocking the workwear/heritage trend:
> 
> https://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/


Excellent. More I think a mockery of the unnecessary services and goods that are offered nowadays...while also being a reminder of some of the services (heritage) that are still needed but have vanished. When I was a kid a man used to come round in his little workshop van once a month and sharpen knives, scissors, shears,all sorts. But nowadays people have drawers and garden sheds full of dull knives, scissors and shears.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cajunking said:


> Most have you have already probably seen this, but I thought I'd share.
> NSFW?


Very funny!


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Best thing I have seen in a long time, "I'm a Wooster" is awesome.


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

I didn't "get" the first one that Cajunking posted, until I read some of the others. I came away thinking that the author is a genius


----------



## hrahman9 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes - you are right, Racer, this guy is a genius. Imagine the level of 1) sartorial knowledge; 2) wit, humor, and sarcasm; 3) colloquialism required to pull this off this well. 

Bravo to this guy, whoever it is. Anyone who doesn't appreciate this just isn't getting it.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

This is funnier than the toaster thing - which is also funny.


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> In a similar vein, mocking the workwear/heritage trend:
> 
> https://www.artisanalpencilsharpening.com/


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

His best were the very first and the "in the woods, looking off camera, at a woodchipper" IMO. I'm a fan, I do wish people would stop reflagging it, though. At this point I think everyone knows it exists and can find the original on their own


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the fashionistas to abolish the word "curated" from the clothing vocabulary. 

Museum collections are curated; shirts are not.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

It definitely captures the current state of the blogosphere, but it might get tired after a while.


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Wisco said:


> I'm still waiting for the fashionistas to abolish the word "curated" from the clothing vocabulary.
> 
> Museum collections are curated; shirts are not.


They seem to be coming around.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

The posting of this tread and the obvious fascination associated with it have disabused me of the apparent misconception that this was a forum dedicated to class. I sincerely hope the f-word and accompanying vulgarities are not the new "trad".


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> The posting of this tread and the obvious fascination associated with it have disabused me of the apparent misconception that this was a forum dedicated to class. I sincerely hope the f-word and accompanying vulgarities are not the new "trad".


 It's not supposed to be a 'trad' blog, just a parody of menswear blogs that had a trad post. Do people often curse too often? Yes, but it doesn't kill the sarcasm in those writings, at least to me.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

hookem12387 said:


> It's not supposed to be a 'trad' blog, just a parody of menswear blogs that had a trad post. Do people often curse too often? Yes, but it doesn't kill the sarcasm in those writings, at least to me.


I'm not referring to the fake blog being trad. I was referring to this one. I'm certainly capable of enjoying sarcasm with a certain degree of eathiness. I had come to respect _this _forum for being relatively free from the use of certain words--once considered extremely vulgar, but now used widely--and have even censored myself at times out of respect for the ladies and gentlemen who frequently visit here. Frankly I put the proffered "sarcasm" in roughly the same category with rap when it comes to literature--but that could be a generational thing. I would simply hate to see this forum turn into a place where the f-word can be dropped with impunity. I've lived enough to know it's a slippery slope. There is another forum very much like this where the language has gotten so bad I refuse to go there. I hope the same doesn't happen here and that standards are maintained--literary license or no.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think that having a chuckle at some salty language is going to spiral this forum into a bunch of degenerate foul-mouthed braggarts. The language, in this case, is part of the satire.


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Saltydog, you seem to be taking issue with the content of the link as if it were something posted here. Besides, have you you never found fascination with something you might find objectionable?! Is this really so much more offensive to your sensibilities than any of the other occasional silly or absurd posts?

I included the "NSFW?" because some work places or people may find the language objectionable. The "proffered sarcasm" of the blog is satire. I'm sorry if you consider satire at all similar to rap.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Trip English said:


> I don't think that having a chuckle at some salty language is going to spiral this forum into a bunch of degenerate foul-mouthed braggarts.


No, but another round of Brooks backorders might.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Irrelevant nonsense


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you describing yourself?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Are you describing yourself?


Zing!!!!


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Saltydog said:


> I would simply hate to see this forum turn into a place where the f-word can be dropped with impunity. I've lived enough to know it's a slippery slope.


To what? Rum? Loose women?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> To what? Rum? Loose women?


What? Where!? How loose!?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Trip English said:


> What? Where!? How loose!?


M1 loose, baby.


----------



## tinytim (Jun 13, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> I don't get it.....sounds like a frustrated 7th grader......shouldn't have given him the attention with making a thread about his nonsensical idiotic ramblings


+ 1000 if my 15 year old turned in a paper like that she would have flunked. He must be a product of the "feel good" public school system.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

tinytim said:


> + 1000 if my 15 year old turned in a paper like that she would have flunked. He must be a product of the "feel good" public school system.


Oh please.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

tinytim said:


> + 1000 if my 15 year old turned in a paper like that she would have flunked. He must be a product of the "feel good" public school system.


 I _know _- I flunked blogging when I was 15 and look how I turned out.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> M1 loose, baby.


YOWZA!!!


----------



## Luftvier (Feb 7, 2010)

I really hope no one here is taking that blog seriously. 

They're funny at first read. Not worth repeat viewings.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

(how loose) 

Easy you two, you may fall in!!


----------



## Cajunking (Apr 30, 2010)

Pentheos said:


> M1 loose, baby.


Quote of the thread by far...


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it's f'ing funny!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Pentheos said:


> M1 loose, baby.


Masterfully done.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the Dark Side, gentlemen! It just seemed the Interchange and this thread were a match made in, might I say heaven?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow,there are so many F words in that poem.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

eagle2250 said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side, gentlemen! It just seemed the Interchange and this thread were a match made in, might I say heaven?


 I was thinking of doing it myself, but you beat me to it seems.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Ha, freakin', ha. How is that funny? It's unclever and dim witted sarcasm.


----------

